# suse 9.0 wo ist der kernel?



## steinpilz (7. März 2004)

Ich Linux Newbie!
Habe Suse 9.0 installiert,klappte prima.
Dann wollte ich einen neuen Kernel kompilieren(um zu lernen)
Hab mich ein wenig durchgelesen und versucht den Kernel einzubauen.
Problem ist da wo eigentlich der kernel bei mir sein sollte (/usr/src/) ist er 
nicht.
Hab mir gedacht das ist egal ich installiere ihn dahin.
Hineinkopiert,entpackt und "make config" eingegeben und nichts ging.
Hab mich an das Howto von dieser Homepage gehalten.
Komme einfach nicht weiter.
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Sway (7. März 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, musst du die Sourcen erst per YAST installieren. 
Ich kenn mich nicht mit Suse aus, vielleicht findest du den Menupunkt alleine.


----------



## steinpilz (7. März 2004)

ja danke
software installieren, kernel sources
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## steinpilz (7. März 2004)

laut einer faq den kernel entpacken mit "tar xpvfz linux-2.6.2.tar.gz"
soll das verzeichniss linux automatisch erstellt werden(in /usr/src)
bei mir klappt das nicht.
hab den falschen kernel runtergeladen?


----------



## derGugi (8. März 2004)

wahrscheinlich erstellt es dir das directory linux-2.6.2 Bist du überhaupt in /usr/src Wahrscheinlich ja nicht... Dann wechsle mal mittels cd /usr/src in das Verzeichnis und erstelle einen Link auf den Ordner, den du entpackt hast. Also etwa so: "ln -s ~/linux-2.6.2 linux" Somit sollte sollte es nun einen Ordner linux im /usr/src haben und du kannst weitermachen ;-) 

Tipp: Verwende make bzImage . Das erhöht die Kapazität des Kernels! ;-)


----------



## steinpilz (8. März 2004)

da war ich wohl etwas gößenwahnsinnig.
wo kriege ich einen vorkompilierten kernel her?

hat sich erledigt habs gefunden


----------

